# Colors Revival! JB's Ambition!



## ClockworkJB (May 6, 2010)

Not sure what happened to my old thread, but I've got a new piece anyway. Made using Colors! for DS.







Hopefully I'll get around to posting more as inspiration allows. Requests are most welcome.


----------

